# First IVF Nov



## M+M (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi ladies,
We got our letter yesterday saying we are starting IVF in November; anyone else
This is our first time going through IVF (and I Pray to God its our last  )  
Any advise will be greatfully received.
Thanks in advance 
M+M


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

hi m&m-we are having our 1st treatment this mth. sorry ive no advice for u as ive never done it b4. how u feeling about it? i seem to flit from positive to negative, to feeling excited and a really scared. also a bit sad that its come to this but such is life! i have a zita west book which has great tips and advice for ivf treatment x


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Im Also Due To Start This Month When My Period Desides To Arrive 3days Late Now When I Actually Want Her To Come lol I Also Have Zita West's Book Some Quiet Good Info In It..


Good Luck .... M+M 

Carly Did Ur Af Come??


Jay xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Good luck to you all 

Your af will prob mess you around i know mine did..

You will have a lot of mixed emotions but make sure you look after yourselves and rest.. It took a lot out of me and also prepare hubby i was like the wicked witch of the west.

Jillyhen x


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

hey jaylee how ru? yeah my af showed up as and when expected last sunday. im up to rfc on 29th for pre-+reatment app and drugs etc x


----------



## M+M (Jun 21, 2011)

Cheers for the reply ladies  

Im the same confusedcarly not sure how I feel about it all.  
You read a lot of articles/blogs about what to expect but I know it'll be different actually going through it.  Like how will the meds effect me, will be be sick, able to go to work etc.  
Are you planing on taking time off work when egg collection/transfer happens  So many uncertainties!!!
I must get a copy of the book you ladies have mentioned.


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Aggghh Girls My Af Still Not Here Shes Normally Bang On Time, I Just Want To Get Started... 


Jay xx


----------



## confused123 (Aug 17, 2010)

I also starting second treatment in royal in November, 

jay-lee: hope AF arrives soon 

M and M: everyone is so different was able to work through injections and only took 5 days from day before egg collection, it just goes so quick!!!!!


----------

